# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  This nile co sust are legit ones??

## R69

I have heard that this sust from nile co recently is very well counterfit.How about this amp,are they real or nowadays you cant know for sure with this niles?They are good for 3 years and 11 months.

----------


## garrett T

looks good to me, i used something like that before.

----------


## Geriguy

It is 100% legit! You are lucky.
And you made good pictures. If it is not a problem, I steal them  :Wink:

----------


## R69

Pics are free for stealing...Geriguy can you tell me pls from where you know for sure that they are legit?Read the thread were you had posted some links about how good they are faked and that some nile sust cotaign some prop and 2 catabolic agents.The ampoule looked to me the same as my.And 3 years and 11 months,this is now the time they are good for?Thanks for your time...take care

----------

